# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: کنترل DateTimePicker برای تاریخ شمسی در ASP.NET MVC

## jalalx

سلام

کسی کنترل مناسب برای دریافت تاریخ شمسی در ASP.NET MVC 2 سراغ نداره؟ من سایت رو سرچ کردم ولی به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم. 

درضمن، کنترلی که توسط آقای حامد نیک مهر برای ASP.NET طراحی شده، توی MVC کار نمی کنه. ( یا من نمی دونم چطور باید استفاده کنم!)
اگه منو راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.
با تشکر.

----------


## YourName

ابتدا که من پیشنهاد میکنم از MVC 3 استفاده کنی که View engine ها رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه که به همراه نسخه 3 ویو انجین razor هم معرفی شد.
jQuery ِیه DateTimePicker خوب داره اما شمسی نیست. من EditorTemplate شو نوشتم برات میزام و فقط کافیه به پوشه ی EditorTemplates اضافه کنی. و همینطور لیست اسکریپتهایی رو هم که نیازه قبلش ست کنی اینا هستند:

    <script src="@Url.Content("~/Scripts/jquery-1.4.4.min.js")" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="@Url.Content("/Scripts/jquery-ui.custom.min.js")" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="@Url.Content("~/Scripts/jquery.ui.datepicker.js")" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="@Url.Content("~/Scripts/jquery-ui-timepicker-addon.js")" type="text/javascript"></script>

استایل اصلی فراموش نشه:

<link href="@Url.Content("~/Scripts/smothness/jquery_ui_datepicker.css")" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

و یه خورده هم css برای TimePicker که به شکل زیر:


    <style type="text/css">
        div.ui-datepicker {font-size:12px;} /* Change font size of the datePicker*/
        .ui-timepicker-div .ui-widget-header{ margin-bottom: 8px; }
        .ui-timepicker-div dl{ text-align: left; }
        .ui-timepicker-div dl dt{ height: 25px; }
        .ui-timepicker-div dl dd{ margin: -25px 0 10px 65px; }
        .ui-timepicker-div td { font-size: 90%; }        
    </style>

و از این به بعد این EditorTemplate به عنوان کنترل پیشفرض برای فیلدهای DateTime در مدل شما البته اگر از هلپر EditorFor استفاده کنید قرار می گیرد.

jQuery.rar
jQueryCss.rar
DateTime_ascx.rar
DateTime_Razor.rar

----------


## Shabro

نمونه نسبتاً کامل:
http://shabro.bloghaa.com/1391/03/28...1-asp-net-mvc/

----------


## iroogle

از روشی که فرمودید استفاده کردم ولی فکر کنم بخاطر استفاده از telerik به مشکل میخوره و مقدار خروجی EditorTemplete  نال هست

----------


## ramin149

به نظر من استفاده از نقویم زیر 
http://hasheminezhad.com/datepicker

----------


## iroogle

من با استفاده از یک کامپوننت آماده تونستم مشکل رو برطرف کنم که آموزش استفاده از کامپوننت رو در mvc در لینک زیر قرار دادم
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...in-mvc-asp-net

----------


## mehdi_talooki

:گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
یه کنترل یا کامپوننت لینکش بزارین دانلود کنم. واسه گرفتن تاریخ از کاربر که سمت Asp.net سرور بشه که اولا بشه مقدارشو خودمون  تعیین کنیم و دوما اینکه بتونیم مقدار جاریش رو بگیریم.

----------

